# What color for ADGA?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I want to get my new buckling registered soon but the paperwork I got from the breeder does not have color listed. He has an undercoat of a creamy white....here he is..
In the pic with him being held, you can see some of the under coat color....also he is a purebred if that helps anything...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and he has a couple small white patches...one looks like he has milk on his chin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say red with random white and moonspots


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say red with moon spots, random white, and minimal swiss markings. 

The swiss markings are the dorsal stripe, black on legs, and light stripes on the face.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Red Pied w/White Snips

Red - Covers his base color
Pied- Correct term for spotted or mottled
White Snips - Covers the random tiny white marks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, is he considered moonspotted or no? :scratch: So confusing! But I love his color!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh sorry....just saw Jill's spotted comment...and then realized by spotted you must mean moonspotted! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could put spotted, pied, moonspotted, whatever. Moonspots weren't even a "thing" when I had Nubians :lol: Any spotted kids were called pied.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pied is not moon spots. Pied always stays the same color. He does have classic Nubian moon spots. They will fade to cream over time everywhere that he is gray right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought he might change color....so he should be red and cream colored as an adult then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So, is a moonspot just a spot that's lighter than their base coat? All his spots look the same color to me


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He has cream coloring under the grey/brown areas. If you move his hair backwards , or if he gets a "cow lick" he looks cream :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish he'd stay the same....love this color!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Moon spots start out dark and get lighter every time they shed. If you're lucky they may stop at tan but, probably not with the cream undercoat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhhhh, ok! Well I love the spots anyway, and it sure makes for cute kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So what do you call her color?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Black and tan with frosted ears and nose, head spot, and random white.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Why is everyone calling him red, and not chocolate? I'm assuming those lighter patches are the moonspots which will fade. The darker brown is completely different from a true red.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The darker gray/brown is the moon spotted part. He's almost one big moon spot with a little bit of his true color showing through.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm. I'm still not convinced. I have true reds and they're much lighter, more of a dark gold when they're born then they darken up a bit. Also had reddish-brown goats which were not true red. (I'm a color genetics junkie.)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

His mom was a lighter reddish color with large tan spots....so what would you call him WHR?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think he's probably brown or chocolate instead of red, with moonspots. It's hard to be sure from photos though. Do you have any pictures of the dam?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't. But I will send an email and ask for one.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So what would you say this one's color is? I haven't registered her yet but am curious? I didn't really think anything other than brown with white spots and frosted ears? She does have a broken white dorsal stripe down her back (which I think is weird).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you show pictures of her standing up?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Sure let me get that......it might take me a minute lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the only one I could find.......she kept moving so it's not a real good one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics of mom and dad she said she would send Sunday.....

Love the doeling 
Here is mine kinda like her....but Daisy has not got frosted ears...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Your doe and still's doeling are both chamoisee with spots (apparently whether or not they're moonspots depends on whether they change color. I have ones that come out like that at birth.) The buckling doesn't have the black on his legs and face so he's not the same color as mom, whatever he is. Red is dominant so unless the sire is some shade of red/gold/cream, it's highly likely that he's a chocolate like I thought because that's a recessive trait.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Your doe and still's doeling are both chamoisee with spots (apparently whether or not they're moonspots depends on whether they change color. I have ones that come out like that at birth.) The buckling doesn't have the black on his legs and face so he's not the same color as mom, whatever he is. Red is dominant so unless the sire is some shade of red/gold/cream, it's highly likely that he's a chocolate like I thought because that's a recessive trait.


So if the spots change colors then they are called moonspotted but otherwise not? I'm just trying to understand. This is very interesting. I had a lady tell me she was trying to breed for spots but said that it's hit or miss. You could breed two spots to each other and get solid babies? or something like that. My doelings mother is black roan with white underbelly and frosted ears. The dad was a spotted buck. I was very surprised to get a spotted baby since I thought that black was dominant! But now I know that black is not right? Very confusing LOL!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what people are saying re: spots. I thought mine were moonspots but they're white at birth. There's not a lot of information about the genetics behind white patterns. I do know that the spots are dominant, but since the parents carry two copies of whatever allele it is if they have spots they can throw solid or spots. But a solid parent can't throw spots. Ditto frosted ears.

The light underbelly wouldn't be a true solid black, but in general the darker colors are recessive and therefore less likely to show up in the kids unless both parents are dark.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> That's what people are saying re: spots. I thought mine were moonspots but they're white at birth. There's not a lot of information about the genetics behind white patterns. I do know that the spots are dominant, but since the parents carry two copies of whatever allele it is if they have spots they can throw solid or spots. But a solid parent can't throw spots. Ditto frosted ears.
> 
> The light underbelly wouldn't be a true solid black, but in general the darker colors are recessive and therefore less likely to show up in the kids unless both parents are dark.


Very interesting! Her mother is black with black speckling if that makes sense. She's a black roan color if you will. In the picture she is the one at the bottom and her two kids are laying next to each other. Her brother is a red roanish color.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Your doe and still's doeling are both chamoisee with spots (apparently whether or not they're moonspots depends on whether they change color. I have ones that come out like that at birth.) The buckling doesn't have the black on his legs and face so he's not the same color as mom, whatever he is. Red is dominant so unless the sire is some shade of red/gold/cream, it's highly likely that he's a chocolate like I thought because that's a recessive trait.


The doe I pictured is not his mother. She is my doe I got last year, totally unrelated. Her spots are white underneath and tan/cream on the surface.

The buckling I looked closer at today...he has a lot of cream under the chocolate coloration, not so much under the red color. The farm I got him from said they will send pics of the parents on Sunday...I saw the Dam in person, she is a lighter variation of my doe but without the black....if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Possible she is a true red then, if there's no black whatsoever and she's the same base shade or lighter. The black can be very minimal however. Also I misspoke in the other post - those goats would be called bezoar, not chamoisee. The colors are similar but genetically different.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

still said:


> Very interesting! Her mother is black with black speckling if that makes sense. She's a black roan color if you will. In the picture she is the one at the bottom and her two kids are laying next to each other. Her brother is a red roanish color.


Roan is a white pattern separate from spots, bands, etc. They can express multiple white patterns i.e. a moonspotted roan. I believe the roan is dominant as well but like the others they can throw solid kids also.


----------

